# [GTA IV] Verbindung zur Spielsitzung verloren



## Bustanation (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

 Und zwar wie ihr bereits lesen konntet habe ich das Problem dass wenn ich versuche einem Server beizutreten in GTA IV den Fehler "Verbindung zur Spielsitzung" verloren. Nervige Meldung die jedesmal kommt egal welcher Server. Firewalld/Virenprogramm augestellt, kommt immernoch. 

 Weiß jemand was man da tun kann?

 Mfg Bustanation


----------



## Bustanation (5. Januar 2010)

Warte immernoch vergebens auf Antwort


----------



## Milch-Mann (5. Januar 2010)

Hi,

 poste doch mal dein System sowie deine Verbindung.

 Funktionieren andere Online Spiele ? Hast Du Ports für das Spiel freigeschaltet ?


----------



## Bustanation (5. Januar 2010)

> Microsoft WIndows XP
> Home Edition
> Version 2002
> Service Pack 3
> ...


  Von der Verbindung her.. weiß ich nicht genau was genau du von mir möchtest. In anderen Online Spielen geht es. Als Beispiel GTAA MP, Wow, etc.  Wie schalte ich denn die Ports frei?


----------



## Milch-Mann (5. Januar 2010)

Mit Verbindung meinte ich Angaben wie DSL 3000 oder DSL 16000.

 Ports schaltest Du im Router frei. Je nachdem welchen Router Du besitzt, kann die IP variieren.

 Meistens ist es jedoch 192.168.0.1, 192.168.1.1, -1.2-, oder 2.1
 Bei einer Fritzbox gibst Du einfach fritz.box in dem Browser deines Vertrauens ein.

 Dort gibt es einen unterpunkt "Ports"..dort kann man dann für eine Anwendung Ports freischalten (vorher gucken, welche Ports benötigt werden).


 So, Mahlzeit


----------



## Bustanation (5. Januar 2010)

Also Meine Verbindung: DSL 3300

 Ich hab einen Router. Kannst du mir sagen wie ich GTA 4 da jetzt freischalte?


----------



## Bustanation (5. Januar 2010)

Sorry für doppelpost aber kann mir denn keiner sagen wie ich GTA 4 port freischalte?


----------



## Milch-Mann (5. Januar 2010)

Was für einen Router hast Du denn ? Hast Du schon die IP-Adressen ausprobiert die ich oben aufgeschrieben hatte ?


----------



## Bustanation (6. Januar 2010)

Mein Router ist die: 



> (Vodafone)DSL EasyBox 602  // weiß nich ob das Vodafone ne Rolle spielt.


 Das mit den IPs hab ich nicht ganz verstanden tut mir leid, habe von sowas nur beschränkt Ahnung. Was soll damit geschehen?

 Danke für die Hilfe soweit.


----------



## Milch-Mann (6. Januar 2010)

1.) Du öffnest deinen Browser (IE, Firefox, Opera, Safari etc.)
 2.) Du tippst die IPs ein oder schaust im Handbuch deines Routers nach, welche IP du eingeben musst. (also anstatt google.de gibst Du 192.168.1.1 ein usw.)
 3.) Bei der richtigen IP öffnet sich das Menü des Routers - ggf. musst Du dich dort anmelden (Daten stehen im Handbuch)
 4.) Arbeite dich durch das Menü, bis Du zu den Ports kommst
 5.) Informiere dich, welche Ports GTA IV braucht, und lege eine neue Regel an. Dort gibst Du die Ports ein und übernimmst deine Änderungen.
 6.) Starte ein Multiplayer Spiel und schaue, ob es funktioniert hat.


----------



## Bustanation (6. Januar 2010)

Erstmal danke, ich bin im Menü. Doch wenn ich eine Neue Portregel festlegen will, kann ich 
  Sachen auswählen wie "Spiele" "Video" "Anwendungen" "Server"  und dann in einem Downdrop menü auswählen worum es sich handelt. Jedoch befindet sich bei Spiele nicht GTA 4. 


  Jedoch was is eingeben kann ist:

  LAN IP           Protokolltyp                     LAN Port Öffentlicher Port 
  xxxxx                 xxxxxxxxxxx                      xxxxxxxx                               xxxxxxxxx

  x = leeres Feld zum eingeben.

  Müssen da die Ports rein? Wenn ja welche Zahl in welches Fenster, hab sowas noch nie gemacht.


----------



## Milch-Mann (6. Januar 2010)

Bustanation schrieb:


> Erstmal danke, ich bin im Menü. Doch wenn ich eine Neue Portregel festlegen will, kann ich
> Sachen auswählen wie "Spiele" "Video" "Anwendungen" "Server"  und dann in einem Downdrop menü auswählen worum es sich handelt. Jedoch befindet sich bei Spiele nicht GTA 4.
> 
> 
> ...


 Im Menü kannst Du das Spiel nicht auswählen. Du kannst lediglich dafür eine Bezeichnung eingeben. Aus dem DropDown Menü kannst Du auf jeden Fall erstmal Spiel auswählen.

 Unter LAN IP kommt deine aktuelle IP Adresse rein (Start -> Ausführen... -> cmd -> ipconfig)
 Protokolltyp ? TCP/IP warhscheinlich 
 LAN Port und Öffentlicher Port -> Da musst du jetzt rausfinden, welche Multiplayer Ports GTA IV braucht (google GTA IV Multiplayerports)


----------



## Bustanation (8. Januar 2010)

Alles Soweit klar, bis auf den Protokolltyp. Folgende Sachen kann ich da auswählen: TCP, UDP oder TCP&UDP.

 Was die ports angeht, ich mag mich dumm anstellen, doch ich finde die ports nicht. Und ich will nich irgendwelche falschen verwenden sodass GTA garnicht mehr läuft. Hat denn niemand von euch diese ports? Wäre nett 

 Gruß

 Bustanation


----------



## Milch-Mann (8. Januar 2010)

Keine Angst, wenn Du die falschen Ports einträgst, ändert das nichts an GTA IV.

 Folgende Ports sind zu öffnen:

 "TCP/UDP 88" und "TCP/UDP 3074". 

 Damit hast Du die Antwort, welche Ports (88 und 3074) und welchen Protokolltyp (TCP/UDP).


----------



## Bustanation (8. Januar 2010)

Erstmal Danke für Deine Hilfe.

 Habs nun Folgendermaßen eingetrage. 

 Bei Protokolltyp TCP/UDP, 
  Bei LAN IP MEINE IP von cmd->ipconfig
 Bei LAN Port: 88
 Bei Öffentlicher Port: 3074
 Und einen Haken in "Aktiviert"


 Wenn ich aber nur einen Server joinen will, steht unten links schon dein "NAT-Typ" ist zu strikt und wenn ich connecten will, die gleiche Meldung. "Verbindung zur Spielsitzung verloren". Woran liegt das jetzt? Wenn du dir nich vorstellen kannst wie ichs gemacht habe, kann ich dir nen screenshot schicken.

 Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Milch-Mann (8. Januar 2010)

Jaaa fast.

 Du musst zwei Regeln erstellen. Einmal für den Port 88 (LAN Port 88 und öff. Port 8 und nocheinmal das gleiche für Port 30xx (habs grad vergessen). 

 Wenn es dann immernoch nicht funktioniert, müssen wir nach einer anderen Lösungsquelle suchen


----------



## Bustanation (8. Januar 2010)

Oh Alles klar  falsch verstanden. Funktioniert ! Bis jetzt zumindest, wir werden sehen was die Zukunft bringt.

 Ich danke dir für deine Geduld und Hilfe, war nett.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Bustanation


----------

